# kcaj giving review copy of vps and threats to sue me when i suspect him of dos attacks.



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

From irc:

kcaj
We want $36,296.84 damages + legal costs + price of the VPS. Or we can settle out of court if you wish?

All of theys Prosses belong to him


779888 root 20 0 4244 1460 1200 S 5.0 0.0 0:00.20 wget
779815 root 20 0 4244 1464 1204 S 4.0 0.0 0:03.18 wget
779711 root 20 0 4244 1460 1204 S 3.3 0.0 0:06.60 wget


and i noticed it going on for days.

He claims that he is updating but it looks like he is wgeting over and over agine witch is a dos attack aginst the server he's downloading from.

So do not accept any order from him.


----------



## linuxthefish (Aug 10, 2014)

He sounds like a right scammer! :O


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

linuxthefish said:


> He sounds like a right scammer!


Other hosts should now get the warning:

Report submitted successfully.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 10, 2014)

For the benefit of the forum (I'm optimistically assuming there are members out there still interested in anything mtwiscool has to say) I am kcaj.

I strongly refute this allegation. I have never been, nor do I intend to in the future, a customer of the 32MB brand. I am happy to challenge Matthew to provide any client details he may on 'me'.


----------



## sundaymouse (Aug 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Other hosts should now get the warning:
> 
> Report submitted successfully.


Your boxbilling doesn't register much client information though. If he includes a real email address, yes, that can be part of the report. Payment by bitcoin, so that is non-traceable.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

1e10 said:


> For the benefit of the forum (I'm optimistically assuming there are members out there still interested in anything mtwiscool has to say) I am kcaj.
> 
> I strongly refute this allegation. I have never been, nor do I intend to in the future, a customer of the 32MB brand. I am happy to challenge Matthew to provide any client details he may on 'me'.


We can not provide much unless it is for legal reason or protected witch is not going to happen on this forum.

I can pass a trusted person the last pm chat log.


----------



## mojeda (Aug 10, 2014)

@Mun can you pass the popcorn?


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Your boxbilling doesn't register much client information though. If he includes a real email address, yes, that can be part of the report. Payment by bitcoin, so that is non-traceable.


I gave him the vps as a review copy.


----------



## sundaymouse (Aug 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I gave him the vps as a review copy.


Don't forget the "him" is denying, so you need to have some sound evidence on who, the natural person, is "him" and how do you identify that.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Don't forget the "him" is denying, so you need to have some sound evidence on who, the natural person, is "him" and how do you identify that.


We looked for the prosses and noticed alot of wget in them and when we checked the owner it was kcaj VPS that was running them.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 10, 2014)

If only there was some website that had a database where one could report fraudulent users to in a safe and legal way. *Sigh* If only...


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

Steven F said:


> If only there was some website that had a database where one could report fraudulent users to in a safe and legal way. *Sigh* If only...


He is already reported to fraudrecord by me.

A user name is not a legal name.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 10, 2014)

> From irc:
> 
> We want $36,296.84 damages + legal costs + price of the VPS. Or we can settle out of court if you wish?


IRC legal threats are amusing but I think my all-time favorite legal threat was the person (a VPS provider ) last summer who said he had contacted his attorney and was going to sue OVH because his 2.99 euros N2800's delivery was delayed a few weeks.

@Mun where are the popcorn .gifs again?



> when we checked the owner it was kcaj VPS that was running them.





> and i noticed it going on for days.


If you were able to identify the IP why didn't you block the IP sooner in your firewall or block wget in .htaccess?


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> IRC legal threats are amusing but I think my all-time favorite legal threat was the person (a VPS provider ) last summer who said he had contacted his attorney and was going to sue OVH because his 2.99 euros N2800's delivery was delayed a few weeks.
> 
> @Mun where are the popcorn .gifs again?
> 
> If you were able to identify the IP why didn't you block the IP sooner in your firewall or block wget in .htaccess?


Alot harder on a tunnel.


----------



## Mun (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.enjen.net/popcorn/


----------



## Mun (Aug 10, 2014)

mojeda said:


> @Mun can you pass the popcorn?


Of course 



Making some right now C=


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 10, 2014)

I just came here to see Michael Jackson eat popcorn.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

Fraud record will decide on the case tomorrow morning.(Today).

Booth sides have sent irc logs.

And i have sent proof of abuse of VPS and DOS attacks.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Aug 10, 2014)

This is what happens when you sign up with people like @mtwiscool...

@mtwiscool, fix your goddamn spelling ffs.

Pretty sure aldryc(Sorry, forgot how to spell your name) has already told you to stop acting like a kid to gain sympathy or something along the lines of that...


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 10, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> This is what happens when you sign up with people like @mtwiscool...
> 
> @mtwiscool, fix your goddamn spelling ffs.
> 
> Pretty sure aldryc(Sorry, forgot how to spell your name) has already told you to stop acting like a kid to gain sympathy or something along the lines of that...


What do you mean by this is what happens?


----------



## joshuatly (Aug 10, 2014)

I have to read the subject line 3 times, read the content of this thread to understand what in the world does TS want to say. =.=


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 10, 2014)

Maturity is knowing when and where to be immature.

Study that.


----------



## Mun (Aug 11, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Maturity is knowing when and where to be immature.
> 
> Study that.


Never!


----------



## Schultz (Aug 11, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Maturity is knowing when and where to be immature.
> 
> Study that.


You'll never take me alive!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

The title is weird.

You gave _him _a trial copy of a VPS, correct?

What made you suspect him of sending a DoS attack that prompted you looking inside of his container?

Where is the chat log or proof of his threat to sue?

Sorry, a tad lost.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> We can not provide much unless it is for legal reason or protected *witch* is not going to happen on this forum.
> 
> I can pass a trusted person the last pm chat log.


Just about summed up the thread for me


----------



## markjcc (Aug 11, 2014)

*Insert popcorn image*



Nope, Still need more popcorn.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Aug 11, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Just about summed up the thread for me


I should quote @Nekki from LET

"Those in Aweasome glass houses shouldn't throw stones"


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> The title is weird.
> 
> You gave _him _a trial copy of a VPS, correct?
> 
> ...


He was given 1 year of 32MB-Yearly in return for a review

We noticed alot of wget cammnds in a short amount time over 1 days(around every 2 to 5 minutes after each was done a new one would start up so we vzpid to track down what container did it and noticed it was kcaj (1e10) that had done all of them.

So we suspended and we go threats over irc(Not going on this forum unless i get a letter from his lawyer allowing me to provide such information on a forum without the risk of getting sued).

We after all this submitted a report to fraud record for this horrible user (I regret every having him on my server).

After he complained to fraud record is when we ented the VM to take edvidince to give over to help our case.

When we looked it appers that all of the connections are to 1 isp to one datacentre(DOS Attack).

We may be able to give logs over PM tho has i might have some protection then.

And fraud record have said they will reply to this thread when they have decided.


----------



## linuxthefish (Aug 11, 2014)

This wget DoS tool is very dangerous, you should disable it for all customers so it can't be abused! Good luck in getting this resolved mtwiscool, I know some good lawyers


----------



## MartinD (Aug 11, 2014)

IRC is a public medium so anything that was said on IRC can be pasted on a forum.

Either paste it and shed some light on this or shut up and STOP posting your dramas on here. Getting really sick of it now.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 11, 2014)

MartinD said:


> IRC is a public medium so anything that was said on IRC can be pasted on a forum.
> 
> Either paste it and shed some light on this or shut up and STOP posting your dramas on here. Getting really sick of it now.


Pm: http://pastebin.com/Pmn4HyKr (were he threatened to sue me).

Main irc log one: http://pastebin.com/JRtfKGVD (Limited as i was not expecting to record anything or have any issues that day).

Him being vary rude on irc: http://pastebin.com/k9fM1X4j (Taken right after chat log one so you might need to go a few lines down).

If anyone has better logs post post them.

Service: Freenode

Channel: #lowendbox


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 11, 2014)

I have all the logs and they're a waste of anybody's time, alas not even worth reading.



mtwiscool said:


> Pm: http://pastebin.com/Pmn4HyKr (were he threatened to sue me).
> 
> Main irc log one: http://pastebin.com/JRtfKGVD (Limited as i was not expecting to record anything or have any issues that day).
> 
> ...


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 11, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> I have all the logs and they're a waste of anybody's time, alas not even worth reading.


The PM one is vary good to read.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> The PM one is vary good to read.


Clearly this is sort of thing you get a kick out of.

I'll reserve any further judgement until FraudRecord have spoken.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 11, 2014)

Bribing somebody for a good review?   This thread is more damaging to mtw than 1e10, good job airing your dirty laundry and making your company look bad in the process.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 11, 2014)

Bad as each other from what I can see.

*shrugs*


----------



## kcaj (Aug 11, 2014)

FraudRecord updated. Previous and now.





Summary: I find it slightly comical that Matthew Morgan of all people accuses me of running (D)DoS attacks. It is sly that Matthew accuses of me of using a 'trial account', maybe so that he can not be challenged to provide any details on the payment transaction for the service? Is he in habit of giving away free VPS services? I was willing to give Matthew full written permission to post all of the 'personal' details he alleges to have on me, however he insisted this must be done via a 'legal person' to be effective despite failing to provide me with any details of how to reach his solicitor.

Perhaps we can get this thread locked now, left in place for all to see?


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 11, 2014)

1e10 said:


> FraudRecord updated. Previous and now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have proof of you run DOS attacks against clouldflare hong kong.

You are just a skid stain.

I told you to send me a letter detailing your permission in writing so that i am legally safe from skids like you.

I told him that you ware on a review for vps basis witch you are and i can proof no payment from you.

You are no longer welcome on any of my services as i am not risking my self for your DOS attacks as i have to take action or face up to 10 years in prison for you skids.

I give away some vps's yes.

Fuck off skid you have caused me stress having to deal with you fucking DOS attacks.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 11, 2014)

I like how you can turn off being an adult based on what thread you post in.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## kcaj (Aug 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I told him that you ware on a review for vps basis witch you are and i can proof no payment from you.


That's a new one for me. You can prove something did happen by demonstrating something that didn't happen? I'm not sure I even understand that concept fully.



> You are no longer welcome on any of my services as i am not risking my self for your DOS attacks as i have to take action or face up to 10 years in prison for you skids.


As ever, you're equally unwelcome to any of my custom.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


>


He spotted a dodo attack?


----------



## drserver (Aug 11, 2014)

You dont know what stress is... belive me. If wgeting makes you nervous (this is legal) you should hire someone to run your show or stop doing it. Btw how much bandwidth are you giving with your plan ?


----------



## trewq (Aug 11, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> He spotted a dodo attack?


You did well, I had a little giggle at that.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 11, 2014)

Closed.


----------

